# "Ladies" aus Nürnberg und Umgebung??



## ghost81 (28. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ihr auch im Großraum der Lebkougn- und Bradworschdcity zuhause seid, gell, aweng und fei keine Fremdwörter für euch sind und ihr an gemeinsamen Touren Interesse habt, dann beteiligt euch hier doch aktiv. Vielleicht findet sich bald ein Grüppchen zusammen und wir starten eine "Ladie´s only"-Tour 

Grüße

PS: Natürlich wird für "Zugreiste" auch gerne übersetzt


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2010)

...als wenn "Franken" nur aus dem Nürnberger Raum besteht^^..ich bin erschüttert......i werf fei glei a Marmaladaamala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (29. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...als wenn "Franken" nur aus dem Nürnberger Raum besteht^^..ich bin erschüttert......i werf fei glei a Marmaladaamala



....Natürlich aus dem Fürther Raum

Klasse, jetzt haben wir unseren eigenen Franken-Lady-Thread. Wäre toll, wenn sich noch ein paar melden und wir gemeinsame Touren fahren.


----------



## ghost81 (29. April 2010)

Guten Morgen, na das nenne ich doch mal schnelle Antwort.
Natürlich aus gaaanz Franken, egal ob Ober-, Unter- oder Mittelfrangn 

Vielleicht kann man Wochenendtouren machen und die Mittelfranken
fahren auch mal nach Oberfranken, dahin wo die vielen Fichten stehen,
gell Kilkenny  Fichtelgebirge ist garantiert super zum Biken, kenne
es bisher wenn dann nur vom Wandern.

Sind denn auch Ladies aus der Fränkischen Schweiz vertreten??
Suche ortskundige, die mir ein paar schöne Touren zeigen können.

Vorher muss ich aber noch ein bischen was für die Kondi machen 

Wünsche euch einen angenehmen Tag und eine schöne Restwoche


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2010)

ghost81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man Wochenendtouren machen und die Mittelfranken
> fahren auch mal nach Oberfranken, dahin wo die vielen Fichten stehen,
> gell Kilkenny  Fichtelgebirge ist garantiert super zum Biken, kenne
> es bisher wenn dann nur vom Wandern.



ahhh, sie weiss wo mein Haus wohntkummts ner her mit aire Brodwärscht..i schür den Grill scho an...




ghost81 schrieb:


> Vorher muss ich aber noch ein bischen was für die Kondi machen



Für wen? Jeder redet immer von der Kondi aba ich kenn di gaanich


----------



## ghost81 (29. April 2010)

@Kilkenny: Lohnt es sich denn mal als Bradworschd-Kurier den Weg zum und auf den Ochsenkopf auf mich zu nehmen?? Habe immer wieder gelesen (z.Bsp. http://www.franken-aktivurlaub.de/ ), dass es dort auch sehr schön sein soll tourentechnisch und vielleicht klappt mal ein WE mit Übernachtung im Bullheadhouse im Laufe des Sommers. Aber nur wenn was gescheits zam geht


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. April 2010)

türlich lohnt sich dasTouren-technisch hast du im Fg freie Auswahl ob CC-lastiger oder bischen "ruppiger".... am Oko selbst kann man ja die "Bergauffahrhilfe" benutzen...kommt halt drauf an was de machen willst...wenn sich hier noch paar Mädels melden zu dem Thema kann man sicher zur geg. Zeit einen Planungsfred zum "GirlsClubbingFichtelmountain" aufmachen und schaun was zammgeht


----------



## coast13 (29. April 2010)

ghost81 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, na das nenne ich doch mal Suche ortskundige, die mir ein paar schöne Touren zeigen können.


 

wenn ihr was in der fränkischen sucht, hier gibts ganz schöne routen:

http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mountainbiking/mtb-routen.html

gruß
frank


----------



## bajcca (1. Mai 2010)

Etwas kenne ich mich aus in der Fränkischen, außerdem gibt es einen sehr guten Buchguide mit gut beschriebenen Touren.
@coast13
danke für Deinen Tip mit Heiligenstadt, eine der drei Touren bin ich schon gefahren. Technisch für Einsteiger sehr gut machbar, eher etwas für die Kondition.


----------



## Gasoha (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Nürnberger "ladies",  wo fahrt ihr denn so oder genauer whin führen eure Lieblingstouren?
Ich bin bisher "nur" am Schmausenbuck gefahren und hab da -für meine "absolut beginner-Verhältnisse" ganz knackige Trails gefunden.


----------



## bajcca (3. Mai 2010)

Seit zwei Jahren fahre ich überwiegend im Fürther Stadtwald, da der direkt vor meiner Haustüre liegt. Davor habe ich in der Nürnberger Nordstadt gewohnt und war meistens um Kalchreuth oder am Tiergarten unterwegs. Jede Gegend hat seinen Reiz finde ich. Auch wenn ich schon ein paar Jahre jetzt fahre, bin ich technisch nicht so fit(bin ein kleiner Schisser, wenns recht steil über Wurzelpassagen geht) und die Kondition, naja im Aufbau(die Berge lassen meinen Puls noch hochschnellen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (4. Mai 2010)

coast13 schrieb:


> wenn ihr was in der fränkischen sucht, hier gibts ganz schöne routen:
> 
> http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mountainbiking/mtb-routen.html



Nun ja, ich meide in Deutschland inzwischen markierte Mountainbike-Wege. Die schönene Trails verlaufen i.d.R. woanders. Also lieber gleich die Wanderkarte nehmen.

Bei Pegnitz gibt´s allerdings ne schöne markierte Rundtour, die den Namen MTB-Tour auch verdient.

@ghost81: Die Kondi kommt beim Fahren schon von alleine

Bin viel mit dem Bike in der Fränkischen unterwegs und freue mich immer, wenn jemand mitkommt


----------



## ghost81 (5. Mai 2010)

@SuShu: Meinst du die Tour   http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/sport/mountainbiking/mtb_peg-pottenstein.html  ??   Da war ich vor zwei Wochen. Allerdings war die Tour nicht gut  ausgeschildert  oder wir haben es nicht kapiert  und irgendwie haben wir  uns da etwas verfahren. War aber trotzdem ganz gut, vor allem das letzte  Stück wieder zurück durch den Wald  Sind beim Waldcafe,  Pottenstein wieder raus gekommen.

Na klar kommt die Kondi mit dem Rad fahren, deswegen fahre ich auch so oft es geht oder mache sonstigen Sport für die Kondi aber am kommenden WE geht es in die Alpen samt Rad, versteht sich 

Bin gerne mal für eine Tour in der Fränkischen zu haben.


----------



## bajcca (5. Mai 2010)

Viel Spass in den Bergen!
Machst Du nicht ein Fahrtechnikseminar? Berichte mal wie es war, wenn Du wieder da bist.


----------



## SuShu (5. Mai 2010)

@ghost81: Die meinte ich. Mit der Markierung hast du recht. Wenn man´s nicht kennt, kann man sich an einigen Stellen leicht verfahren. Die Markierungen sind halt schon ein paar Jahre alt... Wie herum seid ihr denn gefahren, wenn ihr durchs Püttlachtal zum Waldcafé gekommen seid?
Viel Spaß in den Alpen.

Bin fast jedes WE in der Fränkischen unterwegs. Einfach mailen.


----------



## ghost81 (11. Mai 2010)

So bin wieder zurück!! Das Techniktraining am vergangenen WE war super. War ein Diva´s Camp und Stimmung bestens. Wetter hat auch mitgemacht, wurden nur einmal nass   Kann ich also nur empfehlen!! Auch der dazugehörige Pannenworkshop war sehr hilfreich. Mein Radl muss nun aber erst mal in die Werkstatt, da an der Vorderbremse was net ganz passt und mir auch die Profis am WE geraten haben die Bremse auf Garantie austauschen zu lassen, da ich das Rad ja noch nicht mal 5 Monate habe und bei dem laaaanggggeeeen Winter auch noch nicht wirklich viel gefahren bin. Ich hoffe die bekommen das bis morgen hin, sonst stehe ich am Feiertag ohne Radl da


----------



## alet08 (11. Mai 2010)

*reinschau*
Schaut mal hier nach, falls ihr dieses tolle Buch noch nicht kennt.

Da sind Touren von 'sehr einfach' bis  (für mich) dabei

*wegbin*, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (12. Mai 2010)

@ghost81
Hoffentlich hat es geklappt mit Deinem Bike und Du hast es wieder-wobei das Wetter mich gerade nicht zum Biken einlädt
Ende Mai werde ich hier in Zirndorf an der Alten Veste ein Fahrtechnikseminar machen, nur einen Tag in einer gemischten Gruppe. Bin auch gespannt, wie es wird. Wo fährst Du denn sonst so?


----------



## ghost81 (16. Mai 2010)

@alet08: Danke für den Tipp!!

@bajjca: Bitte unbedingt erzählen, wie es bei dem Technikkurs war. Möchte demnächst evtl auch noch einen hier in der Gegend machen.
Bin noch relativ neu (also nicht in N sondern auf dem Bike), wenn ich
hier fahren war, dann meistens am Tiergarten oder eben mal einen Tag
in der fränkischen. Oder eben wie schon erwähnt in den Alpen, das ist 
für mich einfach das GRÖßTE 

Und genau weil ich mich hier Biketourentechnisch noch net auskenne,
habe ich um Unterstützung gebeten bzw dieses Thema hier rein gestellt.

Würde vorschlagen für Juni muss unbedingt mal eine Tour geplant werden. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?? Oder doch gleich Ochsenkopf
oder ähnliches??

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## bajcca (17. Mai 2010)

@ghost81

also ich bin dabei. Tiergarten ist immer ein guter Treffpunkt und von dort können wir eine mehr oder weniger lange Tour fahren. Alternativ kenne ich mich im Kalchreuther Gebiet ganz gut aus oder natürlich kann ich auch meinen Stadtwald mit schönen Trails zeigen.
Fränkische können wir auch machen, da wäre mein Vorschlag mit der Gräfenbergbahn von Ziegelstein nach Gräfenberg zu fahren. Das habe ich schon öfter gemacht und geht sehr gut, ohne dass man das Auto bemühen muss. 
Pfingsten fahre ich für eine Woche ins Pustertal, ich freue mich schon total -hoffentlich passt das Wetter dann auch.

Wo sind denn eigentlich die anderen fränkischen Mädels? 

@gasoha
Wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Hast Du Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## ghost81 (17. Mai 2010)

SUPER!! Für mich ist alles ok. Entweder das Radl kommt in Kofferraum oder Zug oder sonstiges  Dann geht es um den Termin  Das ist wohl meist das etwas größere Problem aber bin mir sicher, dass wir auch das hin bekommen. Ich bin nächste Woche auch erst mal wieder ein paar Tage in den Alpen unterwegs und freue mich wahnsinnig darauf, dass bei dem Workshop frisch erlernte ganz schnell anwenden zu können.

JA DAS FRAGE ICH MICH AUCH "WO SIND DENN DIE FRÄNKINNEN???"

Grüße


----------



## SuShu (19. Mai 2010)

Machen wir halt mal Nägel mit Köpfen...

Bin gerne bei Tour im Juni dabei. Ich könnte am 12./13. und 19./20.6.


----------



## ghost81 (19. Mai 2010)

Ja!! Bei mir passen nach jetzigem Stand beide WE´s... 
Wer ist noch dabei??    Ich würde sagen, die Mehrheit entscheidet
an welchem WE unser kleiner Ausflug statt findet 

Tagestour hier um Nürnberg rum oder mit Übernachtung?


----------



## bajcca (19. Mai 2010)

Das hört sich doch schon gut an!
Von mir aus gehen auch beide Termine, eine Tour um Nürnberg herum wäre sicher am besten zu planen und für mehrere besser zu organisieren.
Sozusagen eine Schnuppertour zum Kennenlernen

Wer ist sonst noch dabei?? Bis dahin haben wir bestimmt das schönste Wetter!!


----------



## cuby57 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab gerade euere Beiträge gelesen und wäre auch gern dabei! Ich komme aus Fürth, habe mit dem Biken erst letzten Herbst angefangen und bisher hauptsächlich im Stadtwald geübt. An Pfingsten habe ich mich nun in die Fränkische gewagt, bin zwei von den ausgeschilderten MTB-Touren rund um Heiligenstadt gefahren. Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind noch ausbaufähig, ich bin auch schon etwas älter, da geht das nicht mehr so schnell voran, aber vielleicht nehmt ihr mich trotzdem mit!? Einen Anfängerkurs habe ich letzten Herbst am Gardasee gemacht, das ging ganz gut. Von eueren Terminvorschlägen ginge bei mir nur noch der 20.6., das Wochenende vorher bin ich im Urlaub und am 19.6. kann ich auch nicht. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja gerade für den 20.6. eine Mehrheit....!
@bajcca: das mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs an der Alten Veste würde mich natürlich auch interessieren! Kann man da evtl. noch mitmachen, oder war der schon?


----------



## SuShu (26. Mai 2010)

Mein Vorschlag:
Tour am 20.6. von Gräfenberg aus Richtung Trubachtal und zurück bis Weißenohe.
Ca. 35 km und 900-1000 Hm.
Tour hat zwei längere Abfahrten ins Trubachtal und eine nach Weißenohe runter.
Singletrailanteil ist hoch, eher S1.
Wenn es Euch zu leicht ist, kann man problemlos auf zwei schwerere Abfahrten umdisponieren.


----------



## ghost81 (26. Mai 2010)

@SuShu: Net schlecht die Tour auch wenn 900-1000 hm schon nicht gaanz wenig sind. Habe gerade zwei Touren mit ca je 800-900 hm hinter mehr, Streckenlänge dürfte ähnlich gewesen sein. Da brauche ich ewig 

Aber Singletrailanteil hoch hört sich  an!!

Gäbe es auch eine Variante zum Abkürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (26. Mai 2010)

@cuby57
ich habe gerade vom Veranstalter die Info bekommen, dass das Fahrtechnikseminar am WE leider nicht stattfindet, es werden aber noch Alternativnativtermine angeboten. Wenn ich mehr weiss,
gebe ich die Info weiter.
@all
bin gerade in Südtirol zum Biken, auch ca. 800hm und für mich schon heftige Trails. Ein bischen softer wäre schon gut bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour.

Bis bald, Babs


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

@bajcca: wo biste denn unterwegs, welches Gebiet?  fahr am Sonntag runter


----------



## SuShu (26. Mai 2010)

@ghost81: Geht kürzer, geht länger, schwerer, leichter. Ganz wie gewünscht.
Aber wer 900 Hm schafft, schafft auch 1000. Dann sind wir halt langsam unterwegs. Der Tag ist ja lang genug.
Außerdem bin ich bergauf auch ne Schnecke.


----------



## DaMonsn (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr,
ist auch jemand aus Erlangen da?
Ich hab vor etwas über nem Jahr das biken angefangen. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal Lust sich zusammen zu tun? 

LG aus der momentan im Ausnahmezustand-Kerwa-Stadt


----------



## cuby57 (28. Mai 2010)

@SuShu: dein Tourvorschlag für den 20.06. hört sich gut an, vor allem, wenn es verschiedene Varianten gibt! Dann können wir vor Ort entscheiden, was für alle am besten passt. Bergauf geht es bei mir auch nur sehr langsam, vor allem, wenn es steiler wird! Gibt es vielleicht einen Link, wo die Tour näher beschrieben ist??

@ bajcca: danke für die Info zum Fahrtechniktraining! Vielleicht klappt's ja dann mit einem Alternativtermin.


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2010)

@cuby57: Kein Link, da musst du die Wanderkarte bemühen, wenn du dir den Tourenvorschlag anschauen willst:

Auf Gelbkreis von Gräfenberg bis Großenohe. Erst Blaustrich, dann Grünstrich bis Hammerbühl. Ohne Markierung durch den Wald bis Dörfles. Straße nach Sorg. Frankenweg bis Hammerbühl (lange, flowige Abfahrt). Rotpunkt bis Marterhaus. Durch Wald und Wiese zu den Pfarrfelsen. Gelbkreis bzw. Rotstrich nach Egloffstein (etwas steiler mit engen Kurven). Blaukreuz bis Hohenschwärz. Frankenweg bis Gräfenberg. Straße bis Guttenberg. Blaustrich zum Eberhardsberg. Gelbstrich nach Weißenohe (am Anfang etwas steinig, am Ende etwas steilere Waldabfahrt).

Dürfte so etwa 35 km und 900 Hm haben.

Zu Thema Fahrtechniktraining: Schau doch mal bei www.bikeactivities.de


----------



## cuby57 (30. Mai 2010)

@SuShu: danke für die ausführliche Tour-Beschreibung! 
Ich werde mir die Strecke auf der Karte anschauen und evtl. nächstes Wochenende mal mit dem Bike in die Gegend fahren und mich dort schon ein bißchen umsehen. In dieser Ecke der Fränkischen war ich nämlich noch nie! Heute wird's ja leider nichts bei dem Wetter...
Die Seite mit dem Fahrtechniktrainig ist interessant, aber die meisten Angebote wohl eher "hardcore". Vielleicht wäre der Ladies-Kurs am 04.07. was für mich als Einsteigerin. Jetzt warte ich aber erstmal ab, ob ich bei dem Kurs an der Alten Veste mitmachen kann, das ist näher bei mir.


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2010)

@cuby57: Björns Fahrtechnikkurse am Steinbrüchlein sind unter den Workshops zu finden und durchaus für Einsteiger geeignet. Nicht nur die Ladies-Kurse!!! Oder gibt´s keine männlichen Einsteiger? 
Die Kurse sind nicht in Levels unterteilt, weil das im Steinbrüchlein nicht notwendig ist. Da kann man alles an Übungen in unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsniveaus fahren. Man muss halt keine Strecken fahren, um zur nächsten Übungsstelle zu kommen.
Ich mache ganz gerne den Ladies-Kurs, weil der oft nicht so voll ist und ich ihn dann ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit ganz spezifischen Problemen löchern kann, aber nicht, weil es ein Einsteigerkurs ist. Björn passt das Niveau so an, wie die Teilnehmer es brauchen.


----------



## bajcca (30. Mai 2010)

@kilkenny
Bin gerade erst wieder nach Hause gekommen, ich war im Pustertal im Ahrntal, Region um Bruneck. War sehr schön mit etwas besseren Wetter als hier. Ab Montag soll es dort wieder richtig gut werden. Viel Spass!!
@SuShu
Deine Tour hört sich gut an, das sollten wir probieren. Wir können ja auch viele Pausen machen und an Schlüsselstellen kann man ja auch schieben, das kann ich sehr gut
@cuby57
Das Training wird von Joko Mountainbike durchgeführt, auf der Homepage ist der nächste Termin der 6.6., da kann ich aber nicht. Dann wieder der 19.6., es kommt aber immer darauf an, wie viele sich anmelden. Hast Du Lust mal im Stadtwald gemeinsam zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuby57 (30. Mai 2010)

@bajcca
Ich hab jetzt mal eine Kurs-Anmeldung für den 06.06. abgeschickt, Einsteiger-Level. Mal sehen, ob das klappt. Am 19.06. kann ich nicht. Mir geht es vor allem um Balance-Übungen, enge Kurven fahren, und steil bergauf hab ich auch so meine Probleme.
Klar können wir uns gern mal im Stadtwald treffen!! Wäre prima, wenn das klappt! 
Vielleicht finden wir ja demnächst einen Zeitpunkt, der uns beiden passt. Ich bin normalerweise nur am Wochenende da, in der kommenden Woche aber auch am Donnerstag (Feiertag), vielleicht sogar am Freitag, das weiß ich aber noch nicht sicher. Das Wetter müsste bis dahin ja wieder besser sein. 
Meine Runden dreh ich bisher eigentlich immer in dem Gebiet zwischen Südwesttangente und Heilstätten-/ Wachendorfer Str.. Kennst du den Felsenkeller oder den Rangaublick (Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von der Erddeponie, wo der Steinbruch ist mit den Kletterern)? Das wäre z.B. ein möglicher Treffpunkt. Weiter südlich kenne ich mich im Wald nicht aus, aber es lohnt sich bestimmt, dort neue Wege zu entdecken und zur Alten Veste würde ich schon auch hin finden.
Wie sähe es bei dir aus?


----------



## maitree (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo cuby57,
habe gerade gesehen, dass du das Cube wls ams pro fährst. Wollte mal fragen, wie du damit zufrieden bist, weil ich nämlich gerade so am überlegen bin und das mit in der engeren Wahl hab.

danke schon mal für deine Antwort


----------



## cuby57 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo maitree,
ich bin gut damit zufrieden, habe aber keinen Vergleich, weil ich Anfängerin bin und noch nie ein anderes Bike gefahren habe. Ich hatte es mir zweimal für einen Tag ausgeliehen, bevor ich es gekauft habe. Soweit ich weiß, wird es sehr häufig verkauft und in den Tests hat es wohl auch gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## bajcca (30. Mai 2010)

@cuby57
ich wäre gerne am 6.6. dabei, schade, dass ich da nicht kann. Balance und enge Kurven, vor allem rechts herum ist mein Schwachpunkt. Und anfahren am Berg und ...
Dafür habe ich noch diese Woche Urlaub, d.h. ich bin zeitlich noch recht flexibel, solange das Wetter Einsehen hat. Kennst Du das Hotel Forsthaus in der Nähe vom Wildschweingehege? Das liegt auch ganz nah an der Heilstättenstraße und wäre ein möglicher Treffpunkt für uns.
Felsenkeller war ich schon mal und ich glaube, ich kenne auch diesen Kletterersteinbruch, bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher. Ansonsten fahre ich immer von der Alten Veste in Richtung Cadolzburg im Wald herum.


----------



## cuby57 (30. Mai 2010)

@bajcca
Hotel Forsthaus als Treffpunkt ist o.k.! Wegen dem Zeitpunkt und dem Wetter können wir uns dann ja am Mittwoch noch austauschen. Den Stadtwald haben wir also bisher in unterschiedlichen Gebieten unsicher gemacht, da können wir uns dann prima ergänzen.


----------



## DaMonsn (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr,
eine Kurze Frage an alle Mittelfränkinnen 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Basis Kursen von  www.bike-n-run.de ???

Am Samstag und Sonntag 19.06. und 20.06. findet ein Kurs in Erlangen statt... Macht da jemand mit?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (31. Mai 2010)

@cuby57
Super, das Wetter soll zum Wochenende auch wieder (endlich) besser werden, dann klappt es sicher mit einer Tour ohne Schwimmausrüstung. 
Das Wetter geht mir im Moment schon ziemlich auf den Geist.


----------



## ghost81 (31. Mai 2010)

@bajcca & cuby57: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe,
wollt ihr euch am kommenden Donnerstag (Feiertag) am Hotel Forsthaus (das hier: NH Hotel,Zum Vogelsang 20.  D-90768 Fürth??)
zu einer gemeinsamen Tour treffen.
Habe meine zeitliche Planung für Do noch nicht gaanz abgeschlossen
aber je nach dem wann ihr euch trefft, würde ich mich sehr
gerne anschließen. Wäre das ok für euch?? 

Wetter soll wirklich sehr gut werden 

Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## bajcca (31. Mai 2010)

@ghost81
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du mit dabei bist!! Mit dem Termin ist es noch nicht fest, möglich wäre Donnerstag, Freitag evtl oder am Samstag, wobei bei mir der Samstag der beste Tag ist. Auf jeden Fall endlich wieder biken.
Die Adresse vom NH Hotel, zum Voglsang ist korrekt, direkt am Wald mit sehr guter Parkmöglichkeit für die PKWAnreise.

Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis bald


----------



## cuby57 (31. Mai 2010)

@ bajcca, @ghost81:

also, von mir aus können wir natürlich gerne auch zu dritt fahren! 
Den Treffpunkt haben wir ja schon mal. Aber wo habt ihr bloß das gute Wetter her?  Zumindest für Donnerstag schaut es in meinen Wetterberichten noch nicht so gut aus, früh Regen, nachmittags bedeckt bei 16 ° C. Erst ab Freitag geht es richtig aufwärts. Aber egal, besser als jetzt im Augenblick wird es auf jeden Fall. Bei mir ginge es am Do., Fr. oder evtl. auch Sa., ich bin an allen drei Tagen ziemlich flexibel und richte mich mit der Terminplanung nach euch, schlagt was vor!


----------



## ghost81 (31. Mai 2010)

zum Thema Wetter: http://www.wetterochs.de/ Absolut verlässliche Info´s vom Wetterochs hier für unser Gebiet 
Ich habe am Freitag leider nicht frei, somit fällt das für mich raus
oder erst nach Feierabend noch auf ein/zwei Stündchen.
WE weiß ich noch nicht sicher, aktuell schaut es da bei mir eher
schlecht aus, daher hätte ich mich am Do anschließen wollen.
Aber richtet euch wirklich nicht nach mir. Nicht das ich dann
doch noch absagen muss  Es ist ja auch noch Rock im Park,
Bierfest und so einige andere Pflichtveranstaltungen in Nürnberg 
daher würde Donnerstag bei mir noch am ehesten gehen.


----------



## cuby57 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo ghost81 und bajcca,
"wetterochs" ist prima - wieder was gelernt!
Die Terminfrage ist nun nicht ganz einfach zu lösen. 
Vielleicht sollten wir trotzdem versuchen, uns erstmal zu dritt zu treffen, also entweder Donnerstagnachmittag oder Freitagabend (ghost81: ab wann könntest du nach der Arbeit am Treffpunkt sein?). Falls es nicht klappt, können bajcca und ich ja immer noch den Samstag nehmen.
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## bajcca (1. Juni 2010)

Dieses verfluchte Wetter,

Donnerstag soll noch sehr durchwachsen sein mit immer noch Regen , ab Freitag dann schön. Aus wettertechnischen Gründen bin ich für Freitag nachmittag oder abend, je nachdem wie Ghost81 es schafft, oder dann den Sonnensamstag, wobei ich da auf jeden Fall fahren werde. Also ich nehme beide Tage.


----------



## matiosch (1. Juni 2010)

Sorry, ein kurzer Einwurf eines Herren:

Ich habe meiner Freundin ein Fahrtechnikseminar bei Bremsspur Bergradsport geschenkt. Die Jungs sitzen direkt in Erlangen.

Sie war begeistert von der Lockerheit der Guides, welche auch bei kleineren Gruppen wohl immer zwei zu seien scheinen. Darauf würde ich besonderen Wert legen.

Außerdem haben Ihr die Übungen wirklich etwas gebracht, da wir unsere Touren jetzt noch Singletrail-lastiger gestalten können.

Kann ich also nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## cuby57 (1. Juni 2010)

@bajcca, @ghost81:
Freitag wäre mir auch lieber. Und ca. zwei Stunden würden ja für den Einstieg und zum Kennenlernen erstmal reichen. Ob wir dann am Samstag gleich nochmal fahren, können wir ja dann spontan vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## ghost81 (2. Juni 2010)

@cuby57&bajcca: Kann noch nicht sicher sagen, wie lange ich am Freitag im Büro die Stellung halten muss aber werde meine Sachen inkl. Radl in der Früh gleich in´s Auto schmeißen, so würde ich direkt vom Büro aus zum Forsthaushotel düsen. Ist euch gg 16:30 / 17 Uhr zu spät?? Viel früher werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen aber für zwei/drei Stunden sollte die Zeit auf jeden Fall reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (3. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Gut, dass wir heute nicht fahren, es regnet schon wieder, gggrrrr..

@ghost81
Dann treffen wir uns um 16.45Uhr am Parkplatz vom NH Hotel direkt am Waldeingang.
Ich schicke Dir noch über PN meine Handynummer, damit Du uns erreichen kannst, wenn es bei Dir nicht klappt oder später wird.

Bis morgen!


----------



## ghost81 (4. Juni 2010)

@bajcca: Nr erhalten vielen Dank!! Wetter ist super, Klamotten liegen schon hier neben mir im Büro und Radl liegt im Auto also Chancen stehen mehr als nur gut, dass ich es schaffe heute um 16:45 Uhr am vereinbarten Treffpunkt zu sein.   Dann sind wir auf jeden Fall schon mal zu dritt !!


----------



## cuby57 (7. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich habe gestern das Fahrtechniktrainig von JOKO-Mountainbike im Fürther Stadtwald gemacht, das hat mir sehr viel gebracht! Ich hab Glück gehabt, es war eigentlich ein Einsteiger-Gruppenkurs, aber die restlichen Teilnehmer kamen nicht. So hatte ich ein dreistündiges Einzeltraining mit einem netten, erfahrenen Coach, der gezielt auf meine Probleme eingegangen ist. Jedenfalls hat mich das voll motiviert, gleich weiter zu üben!  Ich kann das in der Form nur wärmstens empfehlen! 
Gibt es nun schon genauere Planungen für die Tour um Gräfenberg am 20.06.?


----------



## SuShu (9. Juni 2010)

Der Tourenvorschlag findet sich bei #33. Bitte um Rückmeldung, wenn es jemandem zu heftig erscheint.

Potenzielle Mitfahrerinnen sind wohl bisher:
bajcca, ghost81, cuby57, SuShu

Macht genau 2x Tages Ticket Plus à 12,50

Würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns 9:15 am Nordostbahnhof. Abfahrt ist um 9:30. Dann sind wir um 10:15 in Gräfenberg und können die Tour ganz gemütlich angehen.


----------



## bajcca (14. Juni 2010)

@SuShu

Für mich ist die Tour zu heftig, momentan bin ich nicht fit genug für knapp 1000hm auf 30km.
Deshalb klinke ich mich aus.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass und vor allem gutes Wetter.

LG bajcca


----------



## SuShu (14. Juni 2010)

@bajcca: Dann kürzen wir eben. Wieviel schaffst du?

Evtl. muss ich auch verschieben. Habe gerade Probleme mit den Handgelenken und weiß noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag schon wieder ´nen Lenker gescheid halten kann.


----------



## bajcca (15. Juni 2010)

Verschieben wäre gut, bis dahin geht es mir auch wieder besser, bin etwas angeschlagen und deshalb vorsichtig was intensives Biken anbelangt.


----------



## cuby57 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
gegen ein Verschieben des Termins hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Bin momentan etwas im Stress und wäre froh, wenn nicht alles auf einmal zusammen kommt. Und die Tour etwas abzukürzen oder zu vereinfachen wäre für mich auch o.k..
Wie sähe es z.B. mit einem Termin zwei Wochen später, am 04.07. aus?


----------



## bajcca (15. Juni 2010)

Am 4.7 fahre ich die RTF in Ansbach, aber am Samstag den 3.7. könnte ich. Oder eine Woche später den 10.oder 11.7.

@SuShu
Was hast Du denn mit Deinen Handgelenken gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuby57 (15. Juni 2010)

Die von bajcca genannten Termine würden bei mir auch gehen.


----------



## SuShu (15. Juni 2010)

In Anbetracht der Wettervorhersage und meiner Handgelenke ist mir verschieben sehr recht.
Ich kann dann aber erst wieder ab dem 10.7., da ich vorher im Urlaub bin.
Terminlich bin ich meistens recht flexibel, da ich am WE sowieso mindestens einen Tag in der Fränkischen fahre.

@bajcca: Kurzzusammenfassung: zu blöd, eine Bordsteinkante hochzufahren...


----------



## ghost81 (17. Juni 2010)

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich solange nichts von mir habe hören lassen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass mal abgesehen von den Verletzungen,
evtl. zeitlichen Problemen, usw uns letztendlich das Wetter einen Strich
durch die Rechnung macht. Wettervorhersage katastrophal 
Wir sind zwar nicht aus Zucker und es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter
sondern nur schlechte Kleidung aber hier schon im strömenden
Regen mit starker Gewitterneigung los zu fahren, macht keinen Sinn.
Leider sieht der Juli bei mir ziemlich voll aus aber vielleicht bekomme
ich es trotzdem hin


----------



## SuShu (4. Juli 2010)

So Mädels, wie sieht es aus mit einem neuen Termin? Oder seid ihr inzwischen bei der Hitze alle weggeflossen.


----------



## cuby57 (4. Juli 2010)

Ein bißchen schlapp macht die Hitze schon. Da werden wir wohl kürzer treten müssen, und vor allem langsamer. 
Bei mir würde es nächstes Wochenende gehen, egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## bajcca (6. Juli 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht, habe mir einen Ermüdungsbruch im Fuss zugezogen und kann nicht belasten, schöner Mist, diese Jahr ist irgendwie der Wurm drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (7. Juli 2010)

Bin am Wochenende in der Nähe Trubachtal unterwegs, allerdings mit dem Auto, da ich von Samstag auf Sonntag draußen bleiben will (IG-Klettern-Fest). Wenn aber jemand was mitfahren will, können wir gerne etwas ausmachen.

@bajcca: Nicht schön! Gute Besserung.


----------



## SuShu (31. Juli 2010)

Wie wär's mal mit einem neuen Termin für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt?


----------



## bajcca (8. März 2011)

So, liebe Fränkinnen,

die Sonne scheint, die Temperaturen steigen...es riecht nach FRÜHLING!!!! Und damit möchte ich zum gemeinsamen Biken aufrufen. Im letzten Jahr war die Verletzungsquote hoch, das Wetter noch schlechter und so richtig sind wir ja nicht zum gemeinsamen Biken gekommen. Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Neues Jahr, neuer Start? Wer ist dabei?
Wäre klasse, wenn was zusammen kommt!

LG Baicca


----------



## SuShu (8. März 2011)

Hallo Baicca,

ich bin jetzt erst mal ab dem nächsten WE für eine Woche auf den Kanaren. Wenn die Knochen das gut überstehen, bin ich im April gerne bei ner Tour dabei.

SuShu


----------



## cuby57 (8. März 2011)

Hallo bajcca,
ich wäre auch gern wieder dabei. Zurzeit muss ich die Wohnung renovieren, mein Bike braucht noch einen Frühjahrsputz und die Muskeln etwas Training. Aber ab April könnte es klappen, vielleicht fangen wir mit einer sanften Tour an, schlag halt mal was vor!


----------



## SuShu (9. März 2011)

Moin, Moin,

wie wäre es dann mit irgendwann am 9./10. oder 16./17. April, sofern das Wetter passt?


----------



## bajcca (9. März 2011)

Hallo Cuby 57, hallo SuShu,

schön von Euch zu hören! Ich finde, wir sollten gleich im April starten, damit wir gleich zu Saisonstart in die Gänge kommen. Termine, die bei mir gehen sind 2./3. April, das WE darauf muss ich intensiv Geburtstag feiern, dann wieder am 16.April. Über Ostern fahre ich in die Nähe von Meran, d.h. dann wäre wieder der 30.April möglich. 
Ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder die RTF mit, die starten am 17.4. und sind dann immer sonntags im 2 Wochenrhythmus. Vielleicht hat da ja auch jemand Lust Grundlagenkondi aufzubauen, d.h. lang und langsam.


----------



## bajcca (9. März 2011)

@Sushu
Wo fährst Du denn hin? La Palma? Teneriffa?


----------



## bajcca (9. März 2011)

@Cuby 57

wir können ja auch Freitag nachmittag eine softe Runde fahren. Pendelst Du noch immer jede Woche?


----------



## cuby57 (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann im Mopment mit Terminen nicht gut vorausplanen und muss das dann kurzfristig spontan entscheiden, ob ich mit fahren kann, ich versuche aber schon, dass es geht.

@ bajcca: was ist RTF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el comandante (9. März 2011)

RTF ->  Radtourenfahren  Wikipedia


----------



## bajcca (9. März 2011)

@cuby 57

spontan entscheiden ist absolut o.k., das Wetter ist ja auch immer etwas spontan und will berücksichtigt werden.
RTF ist, wie bereits von el comandante erklärt, Radtourenfahren. Hier in Mittelfranken findet der sogenannte Mittelfrankencup statt.
http://mfrc-online.de/
Man kann verschiedene Streckenlängen wählen und mit jedem Rad mitfahren ohne Zeitmessung, also kein Rennen oder so. Allerdings ist alles Straße, daher macht das Rennrad oder das Trekkingrad am meisten Spass. Danach noch zusammen sitzen, ein Bier trinken, ne Bratwurst oder Kuchen essen....


----------



## SuShu (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

2./3. April möchte ich lieber spontan entscheiden, da ich an dem WE vielleicht in den Pfälzer Wald fahre, wenns wettertechnisch schon geht. 16. und 30. April gingen bei mir auch.

@baicca

Teneriffa, da habe ich noch zwei Singletrailtouren offen, die bei letzten Mal nicht mehr geklappt haben.


----------



## bajcca (10. März 2011)

@all
es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin, wer weiß ob noch einmal ein Wintereinbruch kommt, hoffentlich nicht. Schön wärs schon, wenn wir im April mal eine Tour fahren könnten. Das mit dem Termin wird schon klappen.
@Sushu
Ähmm, wieviele hast Du denn schon?? Viel Spass und tolles Wetter!!!


----------



## SuShu (26. März 2011)

So, bin auch wieder da.

Bei mir ginge jetzt auch auf jeden Fall der 2./3. April. Pfälzer Wald fällt da erstmal aus. Wer hätte Zeit und Lust und wo soll`s hingehen?


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2011)

Also, bei mir sind beide Tage möglich. Tja, wohin soll's gehen?? Von wo kommst Du, SuShu?

@Cuby57: Wie kommst Du voran beim Renovieren?


----------



## cuby57 (27. März 2011)

@bajcca: 
Ich habe jetzt alle Zimmer gestrichen, nur der Flur steht noch aus. Dann noch der Umzug, Lampen, Vorhänge etc. ..., also werde ich noch mindestens zwei Wochenenden brauchen, eher drei, ich kann halt nur am Wochenende was machen. Aber da ich nun so langsam keine Farbe mehr sehen kann, würde ich mir schon mal 2 - 3 Stunden Auszeit für eine kleine Biketour hier in der Nähe gönnen, sofern das Wetter passt (mindestens so wie heute! ). Also, ich würde so eine ähnliche Runde, wie wir sie letzten Sommer gemacht haben, mitfahren. Mehr geht im Moment bei mir leider nicht und samstags ist es auch nicht so günstig. Ihr könnt aber gerne erst mal ohne mich los, und ich schließe mich dann halt später wieder an, wenn ich das alles hinter mir habe.


----------



## SuShu (27. März 2011)

@bajcca: da nächste Woche das Wetter wieder so gut angesagt ist, möchte ich auf  jeden Fall einen Tag in die Fränkische raus: entweder Gräfenberg/Trubachtal oder Pegnitztal. Ich fahre aber bestimmt beide Tage, wir können also auch in der Nähe bleiben. Dann kann Cuby57 mitfahren.

@Cuby57: geht Sonntag bei dir oder ist z.Zt. abends unter der Woche besser?

@bajcca: wohne in Nürnberg.


----------



## cuby57 (27. März 2011)

Sonntag würde gehen, aber eben nur kurz, Fränkische wäre mir in den nächsten 3 Wochen wegen der Anreise schon zu weit, später kein Problem. Unter der Woche abends geht bei mir gar nicht, da ich woanders arbeite und nur am Wochenende hier bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (27. März 2011)

@cuby57
Sonntag eine kurze Tour im Fürther Stadwald hört sich doch gut an, das machen wir.
@SuShu
Kannst Du auch nach Fürth kommen?
Welche Eckdaten hat die Tour von Gräfenberg ins Trubachtal?


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2011)

@SuShu
Wo hast Du die gute Wettervorhersage her
Ich sehe nur Regen ab Donnerstag


----------



## cuby57 (27. März 2011)

o.k., Sonntag Fürther Stadtwald, wenn das Wetter mitspielt!
Treffpunkt wieder am Forsthaushotel?


----------



## SuShu (27. März 2011)

@bajcca: Sicher ist's mit Wetter natürlich noch nicht. Hab dir die Vorhersage gemailt.

Fürther Stadtwald ist okay.


----------



## bajcca (28. März 2011)

@SuShu
Mail ist leider nicht angekommen, hatte noch eine alte Adresse- ist jetzt aber aktualisiert.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich auch besseres Wetter für das WE gefunden, 20Grad und leicht bewölkt bis wolkig. Hört sich gut an.


----------



## bajcca (28. März 2011)

Dann treffen wir uns am Sonntag am Parkplatz vom Hotel "Am Forsthaus".
14 Uhr??? Oder früher? Wann könnt Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuby57 (28. März 2011)

Ja, o.k.!


----------



## SuShu (28. März 2011)

notiert!


----------



## bajcca (28. März 2011)

Super, dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag um 14 Uhr am Forsthaus. Freu mich!


----------



## Thrill (30. März 2011)

Hey, ich komme aus Erlangen und wäre auch gern dabei, solange ihr nicht mit Euren Bikes großartig herumhüpfen müsst.


----------



## cuby57 (30. März 2011)

@Thrill:
prima, dann sind wir schon zu viert - bis Sonntag!


----------



## bajcca (30. März 2011)

Super, und keine Sorge, wir sind keine Rumhüpfer  Oder hüpft hier jemand von uns und ich weiß es nicht?


----------



## SuShu (3. April 2011)

Nett war`s und wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt.

@Thrill: was war los? Schade, dass du nicht da warst.


----------



## cuby57 (3. April 2011)

Ja, da bekommt man Lust auf mehr! Jetzt bin ich wieder motiviert!  
Die Seite von mtbcoach hab ich mir inzwischen auch angesehen. Vielleicht mach ich da mal einen Kurs.


----------



## bajcca (4. April 2011)

Ja, war ein toller Start in die Saison und dann gleich noch eine Treppe gefahren. Dank an Euch beide!
Beim Kurs von diesem MTBcoach wäre ich mit dabei, sieht ansprechend aus. Ist doch immer wieder interessant, wen man alles so im Wald kennen lernt.

Tja, nur wo war Thrill??


----------



## Rabaukin (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Ladies,

fahrt ihr auch gelegentlich mal in Osternohe? Wäre mal für eine Bikepark-Session 

viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (18. Mai 2011)

Bisher nicht, aber ich wäre mit dabei.

Ich habe nur gerade nicht ganz so viel Zeit.

Wann hättest du gedacht?


----------



## Rabaukin (18. Mai 2011)

ich habe im Moment kein spezifisches Datum vor augen, bin aber für die Wochenenden immer offen - Samstag oder Sonntag? Wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern gießt (wovon ich ausgehe) bin ich am kommenden Sonntag in Osternohe!


----------



## SuShu (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir nicht mal einen Freitag Nachmittag nehmen, kann ich erst am 2.6. wieder. Viel Spaß am Sonntag.


----------



## Rabaukin (19. Mai 2011)

Schade, ich arbeite regulär bis 17h...daher ist ein Freitag nachmittag ziemlich schlecht bzw. diese woche spontan nicht mehr möglich...aber wenn es mal n paar Tage vorher geplant wird, könnt ich es auch mal freitag nachmittag einrichten...


----------



## Rabaukin (23. Mai 2011)

Hi SuShu,
wie schauts denn bei dir diesen Freitag aus? Diesen Freitag könnte ich...
Gruß


----------



## Waldschnecke (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Bin aus dem Nürnberger Norden und wollte mal fragen, wie denn die Touren so sind, die ihr hier immer fahrt? Bikepark ist wohl nix für mich, hab erst dieses Frühjahr mit dem mountainbiken angefangen und die Zeit gab bisher noch nicht so viele Touren her. 
Mit meinem Freund bin ich bisher bei der alten Veste in Fürth unterwegs gewesen, Richtung Kalchreutch raus und auch in der Schwarzach-/Röthenbachklamm. 

Ich würde gerne mehr die Umgebung erkunden, gern auch mal ne nette Feierabend-Runde unter der Woche. Also wenn ihr euch nicht von meinem technischen Niveau abschrecken lasst, wär ich gern mal dabei.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## SuShu (23. Mai 2011)

@Rabaukin: Muss mal schauen, wann ich Freitag rauskomme. Lohnt es sich für dich noch, wenn wir erst um 16:00 dort sind?

@Waldschnecke: Bisher lief hier noch nicht so viel an gemeinsamen Touren. Kommt ständig etwas dazwischen. Unter der Woche fahre ich meistens am Tiergarten. Wenn du mal Lust hast...


----------



## bajcca (23. Mai 2011)

Bikepark ist auch nicht so mein Ding, ich bin bekennende Tourenfahrerin mit großem Respekt vor technischen Einlagen. Und stimmt, es ist gar nicht so einfach die Termine von allen irgendwie unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 
@SuShu: wir wollten doch mal die Fränkische unter die Räder nehmen?
@waldschnecke: ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal eine kleine Feierabendrunde oder Tour fahren.


----------



## cuby57 (23. Mai 2011)

@Waldschnecke: 
wir sind bisher nur wenige, einfachere Touren gefahren im Fürther Stadtwald. Ich habe auch erst vor ca. eineinhalb Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen, Bikepark muss also nicht sein! Schwieriger als die Touren ist es, einen Termin zu finden, an dem alle Zeit haben! 
Bei mir würde es ab dem Pfingstwochenende wieder gehen, egal ob Stadtwald, Tiergarten oder in der Fränkischen, allerdings kann ich nur an den Wochenenden. 
Wäre schön, wenn es doch mal mit allen zusammen klappen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschnecke (23. Mai 2011)

Oh wie schön, dass ihr mich mal mitnehmen wollt! Bin schon mal gespannt, welche Ecken von Nürnberg ich da noch so entdecke...

Bin wirklich absoluter Neuling, hab erst ca 200km runter.

Für die, die unter der Woche Zeit haben: Wie sieht es denn nächsten Mittwoch (1.6.) aus? 
Unter der Woche wär mir ein Treffpunkt am Tiergarten oder hier im Norden (Marienbergpark?) deutlich lieber. Zur alten Veste hab ich fast ne Stunde Anfahrtsweg mit dem Rad und ob ich den Weg finde, ist noch eine andere Frage... Für eine Wochenend-Tour aber sicher mal machbar, dann kann ich ja früh genug losfahren :-D


----------



## bajcca (23. Mai 2011)

Bei mir würde es am 1.6. gehen. Ab wann kannst Du denn? Mir wäre der Marienberg lieber als Tiergarten, da ist mir der Weg von der Alten Veste doch zu weit . Und außerdem ist Marienberg alte Heimat.


----------



## Waldschnecke (23. Mai 2011)

Super! Mir würde so ab 18.00/19.00Uhr gut passen, bin aber flexibel. Wie sieht das bei dir aus? Ich kenne mich wege-technisch halt nicht aus hier, weißt du da was oder soll ich mal die Karte befragen? Wie lange/weit würdest du denn fahren wollen?


----------



## Rabaukin (23. Mai 2011)

@SuShu: 
Ha da muss ich gegenfragen: Stört es dich wenn wir erst gegen 16.30h dort sind? hatte den Feierabend bei mir gegen 16h angepeilt...hab dann 20 min. bis osternohe. Wir hätten dann ja dennoch gute 3 Stunden zum Fahren....also ich bin dabei, wenn es für dich nicht zu spät ist! Evtl. kann ich auch noch paar Minuten früher rausschlagen  würde mich freuen wenn es bei dir klappt!

PS: WE würde auch gehen, aber da bist du ja glaub ich beschäftigt und kannst erst ab 2.06.?!


----------



## bajcca (24. Mai 2011)

@Waldschnecke

18 Uhr passt gut, als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Parkplatz an der Killianstraße vor. So um die 2-2,5 Std. werden wir brauchen, wenn wir um Kalchreuth herum fahren wollen. Karte ist sicher nicht verkehrt, ich hoffe aber, dass ich mich noch etwas auskenne in der Gegend.


----------



## Waldschnecke (24. Mai 2011)

@bajcca: Alles klar, ich bring vorsichtshalber mal ne Karte mit. Freu mich, dass es schon so bald klappt!

Vielleicht möchte sich ja noch jemand anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (25. Mai 2011)

@Rabaukin: mir wird´s gerade ein bißchen viel. Bin morgen, Samstag und Sonntag auf dem Bike unterwegs. Magst du vielleicht nächsten Dienstag am Schmaußenbuck rumspielen? Da geht doch auch einiges.


----------



## Rabaukin (26. Mai 2011)

@SuShu
Oh Schade...also ich bin morgen ab ca. 16.30h spät. in Osternohe - falls du doch noch Bock hast sag Bescheid! Und am Sonntag ist auch nochmal was geplant...
Machst du dann dieses WE wohl eher Touren?

Für den Schmausenbuck bin ich auch zu haben - klar warum nicht! Dienstags ist gut, doch unter der woche klappt es dann definitiv erst gegen 18h - wenn dir das nicht zu spät wird, gerne.

An Himmelfahrt 2.06. (nächsten donnerstag) bin ich auch in Osternohe - da kommen noch ein paar Bekannte...das wäre auch noch ein Termin der schon feststeht...falls du an dem Tag noch nix vorhast


----------



## Waldschnecke (26. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, fährt von euch eigentlich jemand bei den DAV'lern mit? Die sind ja auch immer Dienstags unterwegs und auch öfter am Schmausenbuck. 

Hab mir das auch schon überlegt, aber ich glaub, dafür bin ich noch zu sehr Anfänger...


----------



## Rabaukin (26. Mai 2011)

@waldschnecke
einfach ausprobieren


----------



## 4mate (26. Mai 2011)

Nein.
 Als Anfängerin fährt man nicht mit DAVlern.
 Da ist der Frust fürs ganze Radlerinnen-Leben vorprogrammiert


----------



## SuShu (26. Mai 2011)

@Rabaukin: vllt. bin ich morgen einfach da.

@Waldschnecke: Freilich kann man mit den DAVlern fahren. Im Moment ist beim Dienstagstreff ziemlich viel los und es gibt immer mehrere Gruppen, so dass für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei ist. 
Natürlich ist es als Anfänger nicht unbedingt leicht, aber Anfänger ist auch nicht gleich Anfänger. Wenn du bisher nur auf Schotterstrecken unterwegs bist und vor jeder kleinen Wurzel erschreckst, ist es vllt. besser erst einmal so ein wenig Erfahrung im Gelände zu sammeln bevor du mit einer Gruppe mitfährst, aber ich habe schon "Anfänger" gesehen, die fahren da recht locker mit. 
Du kannst auf jeden Fall mal den Martin ([email protected]) deswegen kontaktieren, da ab und zu Termine sind, an denen jemand eine Anfängergruppe guidet.

@4mate: Hast du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? In der Nürnberger DAV-MTB-Gruppe sind Anfänger durchaus willkommen. Jeder hat doch mal angefangen. Blöd ist es halt nur, wenn jemand so wenig "kann", dass es eigentlich zu gefährlich wird, sie/ihn auf den Trails mitzunehmen.


----------



## bajcca (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin damals als Anfängerin von den DAV'lern sehr nett aufgenommen worden und es war eine recht gemischte Gruppe vom Leistungslevel. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl, das ich nicht mitfahren sollte. 
Und frustriert fürs ganze Radlerleben hat es mich auch nicht, im Gegenteil, ich bin dann bald eine Transalp gefahren.
Also einfach ausprobieren!


----------



## Rabaukin (26. Mai 2011)

@sushu
alles klaro...geheimes erkennungszeichen?


----------



## murmel04 (27. Mai 2011)

also ich kenne zwar die DAV´ler im Raum Nürnberg nicht, aber hier bei unseren hab ich gemischte Erfahrung gemacht.

Klar Anfänger immer gern gesehen, werden auch gerne aufgenommen, Leistungsgruppe "lt. Beschreibung" zwei.

soweit so gut, allerdings gibt es da leider Zeitgenossen die meinten Anfänger mit weniger Kondi und Technik ist zwar gut und schön, aber doch bitte nicht so lange, also so hatte ich das Gefühl, das erwartet wird, diesen Rückstand sehr schnell wegzumachen.

Tja geht nur leider nicht, man kann jahrelange Erfahrung egal in welchem Bereich, nicht in kurzer Zeit aufholen. 

Hoffe bei euch ist es anderes!!

Vielleicht fährst du ein paarmal mit und erzählst mit dann wie es war, einfach um einen Vergleich zu haben.

LG


----------



## Nevibikerin (27. Mai 2011)

@rabaukin:
hatte auch schonmal überlegt in den Bikepark zu gehen. Warst du dort schon öfter? Macht es Sinn dort mit einen Hardtail zu fahren (habe nix anderes). Mein Ziel wäre es die Fahrttechnik zu verbessern für  Marathon/CC Bereich. Ist der Bikepark dazu geeignet? Wenn ja würde ich mich euch ggf. anschließen wenn es ok ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (27. Mai 2011)

Hi Mädels, ich bin auch öfters in Osternohe unterwegs.
Meistens allein, da's den anderen nicht passt. Bin dann meistens Freitags
da.


----------



## Rabaukin (27. Mai 2011)

@nevibikerin
ja, ich war da schon öfters...so ganz und gar ohne Federung würde ich persönlich wohl keinen Spaß  in einem Bikepark haben...es gibt schon relativ holprige passagen wo  man sicherlich mit einem Hardtail drüber rumpeln kann, aber ob das Spaß  macht?? Mir persönlich reicht es schon wenn ich mit meinem hardteil über  eine Pflasterstraße rumple  Du kannst da sicherlich zwischen den  Hindernissen durchfahren...aber wirst sicherlich schnell an deine  Grenzen kommen mit dem Radl...da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Schade! Weiß jetzt ncith ob es für Marathon Trainingszwecke geeignet ist - das hört sich sehr nach lange Ausdauerradeleinheiten an?! Im Bikepark kann man seine Kondition auch schon trainieren, aber die meisten haben da wohl keine Marathonhintergründe...Echt schade!

Was sagt denn der Rest zur Osternohe und Hardtail? Ich denke, man wird keinen Spaß haben!


@ghostriderin12
Ich war heute in Osternohe radeln...hab aber nur ein Mädel gesichtet....warst das du?
Ich werde diesen Sonntag Osternohe nochmal ansteuern-morgen erstmal bissl Pause machen....Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, schließ dich doch einfach an! Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich auch alleins hinfahren - auf gehts!


----------



## Nevibikerin (27. Mai 2011)

Rabaukin schrieb:


> @nevibikerin
> ja, ich war da schon öfters...so ganz und gar ohne Federung würde ich persönlich wohl keinen Spaß  in einem Bikepark haben...es gibt schon relativ holprige passagen wo  man sicherlich mit einem Hardtail drüber rumpeln kann, aber ob das Spaß  macht?? Mir persönlich reicht es schon wenn ich mit meinem hardteil über  eine Pflasterstraße rumple  Du kannst da sicherlich zwischen den  Hindernissen durchfahren...aber wirst sicherlich schnell an deine  Grenzen kommen mit dem Radl...da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Schade! Weiß jetzt ncith ob es für Marathon Trainingszwecke geeignet ist - das hört sich sehr nach lange Ausdauerradeleinheiten an?! Im Bikepark kann man seine Kondition auch schon trainieren, aber die meisten haben da wohl keine Marathonhintergründe...Echt schade!
> 
> Was sagt denn der Rest zur Osternohe und Hardtail? Ich denke, man wird keinen Spaß haben!
> ...



@rabaukin: danke für die Infos. Mir geht es ja wenige um Spaß haben als um meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. Werde mal sehen ob ich mir ein Fully in meiner Größe irgendwo leichen kann.


----------



## SuShu (28. Mai 2011)

@Rabaukin: wie du bemerkt hast, habe ich es gestern nicht geschafft. Ich habe einfach mal einen Pausentag gebraucht. Ich denke vor Pfingsten wird´s bei mir nichts mehr mit Osternohe - höchstens mal recht spontan.

@Nevibikerin: Prinzipiell bin ich Rabaukins Meinung. Bikepark mit Hardtail macht nur bedingt Spaß. Natürlich kannst du es machen, um deine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, aber das kannst du gerade hier in der Region auch woanders. Ich würde mir da die Kosten sparen. Musst du aber natürlich selbst wissen.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (28. Mai 2011)

Naja, grundsätzlich spricht nix gegen Hardtail im BP. Ich kenn viele die sagen man muss es auf nen Hardtail lernen, denn nur so kriegt man Fahrtechnik. Ist aber echt harte Arbeit. 

@Rabaukin, am Freitag war ich nicht da, leider. Vielleicht am Sonntag, sehr warscheinlich sogar.
Wie würden wir uns erkennen?


----------



## Rabaukin (28. Mai 2011)

@SuShu
Schade! 

@ghostriderin
Was ist denn immer so deine Zeit zum Radeln? ja wie erkennen wir uns - entweder wir machen direkt was aus oder an den Rädern/dominierende Outfitfarbe würde ich sagen...


----------



## TysonMoe (6. Juni 2011)

Servus,
ich komm aus Erlangen....allerdings such ich Leute, die n Trialbike fahren.....


----------



## Waldschnecke (7. Juni 2011)

Nachdem es letzte Woche leider nicht geklappt hat, hier ein neuer Versuch:

Wie sieht es den Pfingsten bei euch aus? Sonntag oder Montag? Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## bajcca (7. Juni 2011)

@waldschnecke

ich bin über Pfingsten eine Woche in den Bergen und bin dann ab dem 20.6. wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabaukin (1. Juli 2011)

Ist wer am sonntag in Osternohe oder am Ochsenkopf für eine kleine DH/Bikeparksession zu begeistern?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (1. Juli 2011)

Bin am Sonntag unterwegs, weiss aber noch nicht wo.


----------



## SuShu (1. Juli 2011)

Bin vielleicht Sonntag in Ono. Ist aber stark vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## Rabaukin (1. Juli 2011)

@ghostrider + SuShu
Sagt doch einfach nochmal Bescheid! Ja vom Wetter is es auch bei mir etwas abhängig, wenns aus eimern gießt, wars das wohl...


----------



## SuShu (2. Juli 2011)

Wetter ist nicht so gut angesagt. Ich werde erst einmal ausschlafen.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. Juli 2011)

ich schau mal was das Wetter morgens macht, dann entscheide ich, muss ja nicht den ganzen Tag biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabaukin (7. Juli 2011)

neues WE, neues Glück 
Bin morgen abend wahrscheinlich in Osternohe und dann evtl. nochmal sonntag auch da oder ochsenkopf...wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## SuShu (7. Juli 2011)

Sonntag bin ich ab 10:00 mit Bekannten in Ono verabredet.
Morgen geht nicht und am Samstag bin ich in der Hersbrucker auf Tour unterwegs


----------



## ghostriderin12 (7. Juli 2011)

War heute am OKO und bin ab morgen in Saalbach.


----------



## Waldschnecke (4. Juni 2012)

*hust*  *staubabwisch* 

Mädels gibt's euch noch?! Hier war ja schon lange nix mehr los...
Um diesen Thread mal wieder aufzuwärmen: Wer ist noch aktiv und wo? Und die alt-bekannte Frage, wer hat Lust, mal zusammen los zu ziehen?

Ich bin fahrtechnisch inzwischen besser unterwegs, aber immer noch ein Angsthase. Nur die Kondi ist inzwischen deutlich besser geworden! Unter der Woche wär mir am liebsten der Nürnberger Norden, aber Tiergarten sollte auch zu machen sein.

Ich würd mich freuen, mal mit gleichgesinnten Mädels unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## SuShu (4. Juni 2012)

Unter der Woche lieber Tiergarten oder Steinbrüchlein. Am besten Dienstags am frühen Nachmittag.


----------



## Lyndwyn (4. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich bin immer im Nürnberger Norden - genauer gesagt in Kalchreuth - unterwegs. Wenn du mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde hast, meld dich einfach 

LG


----------



## Pamela_81 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin im Nürnberger Osten unterwegs. Laufamholzer Forst oder Tiergarten. Auch mal Schießhaus oder so.
Allerdings bin ich noch totale Anfängerin. Angsthase und 0,0 Kondition. Das ist grad in Arbeit 

Ich möchte momentan noch nicht unbedingt in der Gruppe fahren, ich würde alle nur aufhalten.
Mal sehen, wie es im Herbst aussieht, wenn ich es schaffe, regelmäßig zu fahren.


----------



## Waldschnecke (11. Juni 2012)

@SuShu: früher nachmittag ist immer schlecht. Entweder arbeite ich da oder ich muss lernen...

@Lyndwyn: Kalchreuth etc. hört sich super an! Das wär auch aus meiner Ecke recht gut zu erreichen. Wann bist du denn üblicherweise so unterwegs? Und wie lange?

@Pamela 81: So wie dir ging es mir vor einem Jahr auch. Ich hab dann übern Winter Kondition im Spinning aufgebaut. Den Angsthasen bekämpft man am besten mit üben, üben, üben. Mit anderen zu fahren kann da auch eine Hilfe sein, mir zumindest fällt es leichter, Tipps von Fremden anzunehmen, als von meinem Freund...

@all: Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch in Schnaittach mit?


----------



## Lyndwyn (11. Juni 2012)

@Waldschnecke: Mo - Mi klappt's meist so gegen 18:00 Uhr, am Wochenende ist's eigentlich immer verschieden. Wenn's unter der Woche bei dir auch so ungefähr passen würde, können wir ja mal gemeinsam 'ne Runde drehen (bin i.d.R. max 2h unterwegs) 

@Pamela81: Ich hab auch erst im letzten Sommer so richtig angefangen und wenn ich das richtig rauslese, ist Waldschnecke auch noch nicht so lang MTB-mäßig unterwegs. Also falls du doch mal Lust auf ein bisschen Gesellschaft hast, melde dich einfach. 

nochmal @Waldschnecke: Meinst du das hier? 
http://www.12h-rc-schnaittachtal.de/cms/website.php
Falls ja: Ich bin nicht dabei. Mich hat das Rennfieber noch nicht gepackt


----------



## Waldschnecke (11. Juni 2012)

@Lyndwyn: Die Zeiten passen mir tatsächlich super! Wär echt cool, wenn wir mal zusammen losziehen könnten. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter stabiler werden. Ich schick dir mal ne PN...
Und ja, ich meinte das 12h-Rennen. Aktuell plane ich auch nicht, mitzufahren, aber reizen würde es mich schon. Seit wir letztes Jahr bei den 24h von Maxhütte waren, hat mich das Renn-Fieber etwas gepackt. Auch wenn ich von Sieg-Ambitionen noch weit entfernt bin. 

Ja, ich bin tatsächlich auch erst seit einem Jahr auf dem MTB unterwegs. Ich finde es immer schöner, nicht allein auf dem Rad unterwegs sein zu müssen. Da macht mir Rücksicht nehmen nichts aus. Wobei ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass das notwendig ist. In der Gruppe steht doch der Spaßfaktor immer an erster Stelle.
Also, Pamela, falls du doch mal Lust hast, würd ich mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (11. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand im Raum Nrbg. noch auf der Suche nach einem gut ausgestattetem Damen Fully in 17" sein sollte:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/519922/cat/43

Das Bike ist wie beschrieben nur kurz probiert worden und ist meiner Freundin von der Sitzposition zu sportlich. Das 2011er ist von der Ausstattung besser als das aktuelle 2012er. Probefahrt gerne. Ein (kostenfreier) Servicetermin beim Adrenalin (Fürth) steht noch aus und der Preis ist VB


----------



## Pamela_81 (12. Juni 2012)

@Lyndwyn und Waldschnecke: Nee, nee, lasst ma. Ich bau erstmal noch ein klein bisschen Kondition auf. Vielleicht klappts im Herbst mal, da werde ich dann immer noch langsam genug sein.

@Waldschnecke: Wo warst/bist Du denn zum Spinning? Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Vor allem kann man da auch mal hin, wenn's draußen Mistwetter is. Ich möchte aber nicht unbedingt nen Zeitvertrag bei einem Studio abschließen.


----------



## Waldschnecke (12. Juni 2012)

@ Pamela: Ich war beim Post SV. Der Kurs hat dann in der Nähe vom Nordostbahnhof stattgefunden. Ich hab zwei Einsteiger-Kurse nach einander gemacht. Das hat schon ordentlich was gebracht und ein paar Pfunde sind praktischerweise auch gepurzelt, obwohl das eigentlich gar nicht das Ziel war... Werde das diesen Herbst/Winter auch wieder machen, dann aber mind. 1 Mittelstufen-Kurs. Ich kann es echt nur empfehlen, die Stimmung war immer super, die Trainer auch und man hat richtig Erfolge gemerkt. Nur das Heimradeln danach war nicht immer so einfach ;-)


----------



## MalinBT (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

ich hab jetzt nicht die gesamten Nachrichten nachgelesen, aber ich glaub doch dass es hier um Fahrgemeinschaften in Franken geht?!
Ich suche nämlich Mitstreiterinnen, die nachmittags/abends Lust haben mit mir ein paar Feierabendründchen zu drehen.
Ich fahre seit etwa 2,5 jahren und bin total begeistert vom biken! Leider komm ich (wie ihr vermutlich alle) nicht so oft dazu, wie ich gerne würde...Deshalb mal ein Versuch, das in die Arbeitswoche zu integrieren.
Bin 26 und durchaus umgänglich 

Würd mich wirklich freuen, auf diesem Wege Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen!

Schöne Grüße,
Malin


----------



## Snowcat (27. Juni 2012)

Bin auch in die ganze Thematik hier nicht involviert und nur gebürtig aus Franken  Wohne aktuell in Neumarkt (Opf) ist ja aber auch ein Katzensprung... Bin hin und wieder mal hinterm Nbger Zoo unterwegs... Ich fahre seid ca einem Jahr und bin aktuell dabei Fortschritte im Bikepark zu machen (Osternohe). Falls jemand mal Lust hat ne Tour in Nbg zu machen oder mal was in Osternohe bin ich da gerne dabei (oft aber auch mit männlichen Anhang, die aber gute Tipps gehen und das riden mit Mädlz gewöhnt sind)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> Bin auch in die ganze Thematik hier nicht involviert und nur gebürtig aus Franken  Wohne aktuell in Neumarkt (Opf) ist ja aber auch ein Katzensprung... Bin hin und wieder mal hinterm Nbger Zoo unterwegs... Ich fahre seid ca einem Jahr und bin aktuell dabei Fortschritte im Bikepark zu machen (Osternohe). Falls jemand mal Lust hat ne Tour in Nbg zu machen oder mal was in Osternohe bin ich da gerne dabei (oft aber auch mit männlichen Anhang, die aber gute Tipps gehen und das riden mit Mädlz gewöhnt sind)


Dann könnt ich dich glatt von Nürnberg abwerben, für NM


----------



## Snowcat (28. Juni 2012)

ich bin überall unterwegs 

nur die auswahl an schwierigen abfahrten in nm ist begrenzt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> ich bin überall unterwegs
> 
> nur die auswahl an schwierigen abfahrten in nm ist begrenzt


Das stimmt... leider bin ich da auch noch nicht sooo gut und nen kleiner Schisser 
Wo fährst du denn wenn in NM dann rum?


----------



## Snowcat (28. Juni 2012)

der bin/war ich auch  aber in osternohe konnte ich mir das abgewöhnen... einmal überwunden klappt es gut.
In neumarkt machen wir gerne mal ne kurze abendtour zum wolfsstein, buchberg oder höhenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Juni 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> der bin/war ich auch  aber in osternohe konnte ich mir das abgewöhnen... einmal überwunden klappt es gut.
> In neumarkt machen wir gerne mal ne kurze abendtour zum wolfsstein, buchberg oder höhenberg.


Dann sollte ich wohl auch mal nach Osternohe... vielleicht mal mit nem Kurs verbinden...
Bis Wolfstein etc sind's bei uns scho fast "längere" Touren, sind öfters am Dillberg und da auf dem Höhenweg unterwegs...


----------



## Snowcat (29. Juni 2012)

Wir wohnen im Altenhof ist also ein Katzensprung zum Wolfstein, abfahrtstechnisch aber nicht so spektakulär. Ich habe einen Anfängerkurs bei Bremssprur in Erlangen gemacht, die Jungs sind wirklich top, ist natürlich Ladys Only und man lernt total viel.... Mache jetzt im Juli meinen Folgekurs um das ganze auszubauen... In Osternohe habe ich mich nur mit Hilfe meines Freundes runter gestürzt, aber lernt man in Erlangen die Basics ist Osternohe nur noch reine Überwindung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juni 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> Wir wohnen im Altenhof ist also ein Katzensprung zum Wolfstein, abfahrtstechnisch aber nicht so spektakulär. Ich habe einen Anfängerkurs bei Bremssprur in Erlangen gemacht, die Jungs sind wirklich top, ist natürlich Ladys Only und man lernt total viel.... Mache jetzt im Juli meinen Folgekurs um das ganze auszubauen... In Osternohe habe ich mich nur mit Hilfe meines Freundes runter gestürzt, aber lernt man in Erlangen die Basics ist Osternohe nur noch reine Überwindung


Hab auf der Osternohe-Seite nen Link zu nem LO-Einsteigerkurs im Bikepark gesehen... werd ich mich wohl anmelden... Hoff mal, dass ich den auch mit Hardtail machen kann, seh aber nichts, was dagegen spricht, oder???
terminlich passts auch ganz gut, nach ner Prüfungslehrprobe kann ich mich dann hoffentlich entweder belohnen oder abreagieren 
Und ich wär für die Sommerferien vorbereitet, wo ich ja dann genug Zeit hab um so oft wie möglich irgendwo zu fahren...


----------



## Snowcat (1. Juli 2012)

Ein Anfängerkurs wäre top aber Osternohe mit nem Hardtail kann man auch als guter Fahrer vergessen. Der Federweg macht sowas nicht mit. Sollte ein Fully mit breiten Reifen und gutem Federweg oder gleich ein Downhill sein. Generell rate ich dir zu einem Fully, die sind einfach überall einsetzbar, man tut sich viel leicht und mit einem Hardtail kann man schwere Strecken nicht fahren. Sport & More in Neumarkt ist ziemlich gut was den Ankauf und Vekauf von gebrauchten Bikes angeht. Eine Freundin von mir hat sich da neulich einen Stumpjumper für 800 Euro gekauft und kann damit jetzt auch nach Osternohe. Machen am 28.07.2012 in Erlangen den Einsteiger Ladys Only II kannst gerne mitkommen wenn du willst. Da kann man mit Hardtails noch fahren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Juli 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> Ein Anfängerkurs wäre top aber Osternohe mit nem Hardtail kann man auch als guter Fahrer vergessen. Der Federweg macht sowas nicht mit. Sollte ein Fully mit breiten Reifen und gutem Federweg oder gleich ein Downhill sein. Generell rate ich dir zu einem Fully, die sind einfach überall einsetzbar, man tut sich viel leicht und mit einem Hardtail kann man schwere Strecken nicht fahren. Sport & More in Neumarkt ist ziemlich gut was den Ankauf und Vekauf von gebrauchten Bikes angeht. Eine Freundin von mir hat sich da neulich einen Stumpjumper für 800 Euro gekauft und kann damit jetzt auch nach Osternohe. Machen am 28.07.2012 in Erlangen den Einsteiger Ladys Only II kannst gerne mitkommen wenn du willst. Da kann man mit Hardtails noch fahren


Klingt nach ner super Alternative... Hab mir die Seite von Bremsspur grad mal angeschaut... Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich den Grundkurs I "überspringen" sollte... Hab mich zwar scho viel mit Bike-Setup und so beschäftigt, aber halt nur ausm Internet angelesenes, nie unter "fachmännischer Betreuung". Und was meinen die mit Balance?? beim langsamen Fahren, oder auch beim Stehen (da üb ich  noch dran...) Hast du den scho gemacht? 
Ansonsten wär ja nen Tag später nen gemischter Einsteigerkurs I, müsst ich also mal überlegen...
Beim Sport&More sind wir scho ziemlich oft unterwegs... Unsere Bikes haben wir dort zwar nicht gekauft, aber die nächsten bestimmt  Momentan langt das Hardtail bei uns in der Gegend auf alle Fälle, bergauf geht's so eh leichter und ich will erstmal in Ruhe schauen, in welche Richtung ich dann gehen will, bevor ich mir nen Fully zuleg...


----------



## Snowcat (2. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich Osternohe vorerst weglassen und das in Erlangen machen. Wie gesagt die Guides sind echt klasse. Ich würde den ersten Kurs mitnehmen. Da geht es um Grundstellung, Balance (Gefühl für das Bike) in Sachen bergab, bergauf und im stehen, das richige Bremsen, Kurvenlage etc... ich fand ihn klasse und hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp... dann werd ich wohl den Kurs I am 29.7. machen, auch wenn der nicht LO ist... Vielleicht kommt mein Männe ja mit... Muss dann nur schaun, dass ich abends noch nach MUC komm, weil ich am 30. in der Früh gleich mit auf Wandertag muss...
Aber vielleicht können wir trotzdem mal gemeinsam ne Runde in/um NM drehen...


----------



## Snowcat (2. Juli 2012)

Klar können wir gerne mal machen  Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Kurs, ich war begeistert


----------



## Pamela_81 (9. Juli 2012)

So, ich nehm jetzt meine Kondi in Angriff.
Da ich abends nach der Arbeit wenig Zeit und nahezu keine Lust auf Sport hab, leg ich das jetzt auf früh. Heut früh waren es ca. 8 km in 21 Minuten, nur Straße. In den Wald trau ich mich allein nicht. Morgen will ich ein Stück mehr fahren. Von der Zeit her bekomm ich ca. 40 Minuten unter, wollte es aber am Anfang nicht übertreiben. Ich hab dann ja noch ne gute Stunde Autofahrt und einen 9-Stunden Arbeitstag vor mir.

Wenn die Kondi a bissl besser is, will ich auch so ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar machen.
Vielleicht komm ich dann im Herbst schon mal mit zu einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## Waldschnecke (9. Juli 2012)

@Pamela81: Vielleicht magst du dir das mit dem PostSV nochmal überelgen. Es gibt einen kurzen Sommerkurs (6 Wochen glaub ich) ab 7.8. Zielgruppe Einsteiger/Mittelstufe, wobei das nicht viel heißt, denn jeder kann sich ja seinen Widerstand individuell einstellen. Wär vielleicht ne Option, um es mal auzuprobieren, weil der Kurs ja auch nicht so lange geht und nicht sooo teuer ist. Bin auch wieder dabei (Di). Peile grad im Herbst den Mittelstufen-Kurs an. Mal sehen...


----------



## Pamela_81 (9. Juli 2012)

Danke, Waldschnecke, für die Info. Aber so lang das Wetter es hergibt, bin ich lieber draußen unterwegs als in einer stickigen Halle.
Für Winter hab ich das schon eingeplant, damit die hart erkämpften Erfolge nicht wieder unter Weihnachtsplätzchen und Fest-Leckereien verschwinden.


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Juli 2012)

Still geworden hier...
Mein Freund und ich wollen am Samstag Richtung Ungelstetten fahren. Ist von Euch vielleicht auch jemand dort? Dann könnte man sich mal live unterhalten.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Juli 2012)

Pamela_81 schrieb:


> Still geworden hier...
> Mein Freund und ich wollen am Samstag Richtung Ungelstetten fahren. Ist von Euch vielleicht auch jemand dort? Dann könnte man sich mal live unterhalten.


Vielleicht ne blöde Frage: Is da i-was Besonderes in Ungelstetten??


----------



## Pamela_81 (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, was besonderes nicht.
In der Alten Scheune (Gasthaus) soll es guten Kuchen geben, und mir wurde gesagt, dass das gern als Ziel einer Tour genommen wird.
Vielleicht bin ich noch nicht asketisch genug, deshalb such ich immer nach Biergarten, Keller oder Eisdiele als Ziel...


----------



## SuShu (13. Juli 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne blöde Frage: Is da i-was Besonderes in Ungelstetten??


Yep - guter Kuchen und Röthenbachklamm fahren...
Von Nürnberg aus auf jeden Fall ein gutes Ziel/Umkehrpunkt


----------



## Waldschnecke (14. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wird es dieses WE gar nix mit Fahren....liege mit ner Erkältung flach und hab außerdem nächste Woche ne Klausur...

Aber die Alte Scheune ist nicht umsonst so beliebt. Legendärer Kuchen und liegt außerdem sehr günstig zwischen Röthenbach- und Schwarzachklamm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere... 
Muss unbedingt mal wieder hin. *scheiß Schnupfen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcat (19. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn öfters im Tiergarten Nbg oder Bikepark Osternohe vertreten?


----------



## Norika (19. Juli 2012)

Haallloooooo 

Ich bin neu hier und auch generell noch nicht allzu lange mit dem mtb zugange.

Um auf die letzte Frage zu kommen: 
Ich bin öfters am Tiergarten Nbg vertreten! Ihr auch?
Meine studentischen Fahrzeiten lassen mich oft "alleine" dort rumradln 

Wo kann man denn noch gut hier fahren???
Hat jemand von euch mal einen Kurs am Ochsenkopf mitgemacht???

PS: Komme nicht von hier und bin für Tips dankbar


----------



## Snowcat (20. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr in Nbg nur im Tiergarten bisher... Sonst in Neumarkt, Altmühltal oder Bikepark Osternohe... Am Ochsenkopf war ich noch nicht. Meine Kurse habe ich bei der Bremsspur Erlangen gemacht, klasse Kurs  Hab nächste Woche wieder einen und freue mich schon wahnsinnig darauf


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Juli 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> Ich fahr in Nbg nur im Tiergarten bisher... Sonst in Neumarkt, Altmühltal oder Bikepark Osternohe... Am Ochsenkopf war ich noch nicht. Meine Kurse habe ich bei der Bremsspur Erlangen gemacht, klasse Kurs  Hab nächste Woche wieder einen und freue mich schon wahnsinnig darauf


Hast mich übrigens überzeugt: Ich mach den Grundkurs I jetzt auch bei denen... allerdings zusammen mit meinem Männe im "normalen" Kurs, weil LO gibbet anscheined dies Jahr nimmer... Bin mal gespannt... Bringt auf jeden Fall hoffentlich Sicherheit und evtl "Übungsmaterial" für 6 Wochen Sommerferien


----------



## Snowcat (23. Juli 2012)

Supi wünsche dir viel Spaß und warte auf einen ausgiebigen Bericht  Bin am Samstag auch wieder in Erlangen... Wie der Kurs wirkt ist glaub ich unterschiedlich, bei mir uns meinen Freunden hat das Sicherheit gegeben und viele Dinge die man sich über kurz oder lang antrainieren sollte. Du hast dann also genug zu tun


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Juli 2012)

Snowcat schrieb:


> Supi wünsche dir viel Spaß und warte auf einen ausgiebigen Bericht  Bin am Samstag auch wieder in Erlangen... Wie der Kurs wirkt ist glaub ich unterschiedlich, bei mir uns meinen Freunden hat das Sicherheit gegeben und viele Dinge die man sich über kurz oder lang antrainieren sollte. Du hast dann also genug zu tun


So... gut überstanden gestern. Danke für den Tipp, war ein echt angenehmer Kurs, obwohl nich "LO" aber von 6 Teilnehmern waren wir 50% Frauen und laut Aussage von Flo waren dieses Jahr in jedem Kurs Frauen vertreten (die schleichende Machtübernahme?!?  ).

Es war echt super, ich hab total viel gelernt und es war ganz gut, dass ich den ersten Kurs mitgemacht hab... so die Grundtechniken wirklich erstmal piano anzugehen, war top. Nur ganz zum Schluss, 5 Minuten vor BEginn der Tour hat's mich beim Kurvenfahren mal hingelegt, aber auf dem Weichen Waldboden kein Problem, und lag einfach nur daran, dass ich nach der langen Zeit mich nicht mehr richtig konzentrieren konnte und müde war...
Also ich kann's nur empfehlen, werd den Winter über hoffentlich genug Zeit  haben, weiter an der Technik zu feilen und werd dann im Frühjahr den nächsten Kurs machen...


----------



## Snowcat (31. Juli 2012)

Das freut mich  Ja die Mädls nehmen da echt Stellung ein  War Samstag im zweiten Kurs und der is wirklich klasse.... der plan erst zu üben und den zu machen ist gut. da lernt man nochmal neue tricks und wie man das direkt im Gelände alles anwenden kann. Jetzt bin ich für Riva und die nächsten Touren top vorbereitet.


----------



## Thrill (17. September 2012)

Ich komme aus Erlangen und würde auch im Tiergarten fahren, allerdings bin ich nicht Bikeparkambitioniert und fahre eher "ungefährlich".


----------



## Snowcat (21. März 2013)

sobald das wetter es zulässt werde ich auch wieder öfter im tiergarten fahren. echt schöne trails und ziemlich ungefährlich  gerade zum anfgangen und üben gut geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

